# OSX: Edit in Photoshop CS6: separate instance?



## Selwin (Jan 25, 2014)

Since working with my new OSX system drive, I notice a different behaviour when using the "Edit In…" command:

Old system: Mac Pro w/ Snow Leopard, Lightroom 4.4 + Photoshop CS6
New system: same Mac Pro w/ Mountain Lion, Lightroom 5.3 + Photoshop CS6

On my new system, the "Edit In…" command opens a separate instance of Photoshop CS6. This means that:
- If Photoshop CS6 was not already open, a separate icon appears in the Dock, as if it were an application that has no Dock shortcut. The Photoshop CS6 Dock shortcut does not open. If I successively open a PSD or TIFF from Finder, the Dock version of CS6 opens next to the other one so I have 2 instances of CS6 open at the same time.
- If Photoshop CS6 was already open, the image opens with that open instance, so no double instances.

As this is not the behaviour that I was used to, I would like to ask Mountain Lion / LR 5.3 / CS6 users if your system acts in the same way.

Thanks!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Selwin,

This usually indicates that you have two installs for an application. On the dock icon right-click on each. Then select Options->Show in Finder for each. 

It may be that the settings for Edit-in Photoshop are pointing to an older install.

-louie


----------



## Selwin (Jan 26, 2014)

Almost. This system partition is only 2 days old. But I removed the old one yesterday night and now all is working as normal. So yes I probably had two photoshop instances running simultaneously. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------

